# Inspiration



## mishele (Jun 18, 2012)

I got inspired today after reading the "hate flower" thread....lol
So here is a little something from my trip to the backyard.




IMG_2658-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Jun 18, 2012)

Just incredible, really!

I think I see how you do that motion part now, though...you just trip and fall toward the flower as you take the picture... :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*SIGH!!!!!!*   (as in wow!! Lovely!)


----------



## TGordon (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL.....like it....


----------



## CowgirlMama (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok, so I don't know how you did the motion effect. Can you explain? I'd love to try it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think the girl should give away her secrets. 

Originality should stay that way as long as possible!


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2012)

CowgirlMama said:


> Ok, so I don't know how you did the motion effect. Can you explain? I'd love to try it!



You are not the first to ask.......lol The only thing I tell people is, it's not done in post.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitter, SHHHHH!

Dang it.  I could have been at least a little teeny weeny bit closer to getting "the method".  It ain't wide open aperture.  It ain't simple motion blur.  It's....   magic, apparently.

Now I tried to channel "Mish".  Thought I had it.  Uploaded/downloaded, inspected the result and....  sigh. 

Ain't giving up tho.  

Mishele, thanks for being an inspiration.  And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with bitter


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> The only thing I tell people is, it's not done in post.



well....I thought certainly it was done in post.  Makes me look at it a bit differently.  Awesome.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 18, 2012)

Tell me and I want tell anyone..hahah


----------



## sm4him (Jun 18, 2012)

Much as I would love to know how mish does these, I have to agree with Bitter that she shouldn't tell.

THIS is why photography is still an ART, because it's not just about what you can DO, in a technical sense. It's about what you can SEE.  I could take mishele's instructions and go out, and perhaps with practice, I could create what she's creating. But, imo, *I* wouldn't be creating, I'd be reproducing. It might make me technically good, but it wouldn't make my photo "art."

That's not to say that "reproducing" is a BAD thing, in itself...but--to me--it's a BABY step. For me, I may try to "reproduce" what someone else is doing, but I do it for two reasons:
1. To make sure that I do, in fact, have the *technical* skills to accomplish what I want to do
2. More important, to be inspired to find my OWN vision and style.

I think sometimes many of us (myself included, much to my chagrin) want easy step-by-step instructions on how to create that stunning photo. But while others can give us guidelines, make sure we understand the technical aspects, etc...the only way we move beyond what is essentially cookie-cutter photography is to develop our OWN style, our own vision and go with it.

Or, possibly, I'm just full of hot air, and all the migraine medication I'm taking right now is making me ramble. Pretty sure at least the last half of that is true. 

Either way, mish, your stuff really is inspirational!


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Bitter, SHHHHH!
> 
> Dang it.  I could have been at least a little teeny weeny bit closer to getting "the method".  It ain't wide open aperture.  It ain't simple motion blur.  It's....   magic, apparently.
> 
> ...


lol You would laugh if I told you how I do it!! It's rewarding to know that your work gets other people out there shooting!!




TGordon said:


> Tell me and I want tell anyone..hahah



lol Nice try!!


----------



## pgriz (Jun 18, 2012)

True, that.  SM, I think you've got it.  I really like Mishele's work because it makes you see beyond the flower - there is an atmosphere, a vagueness that allows the viewer to inject themselves into the image and project intent and meaning...   Actually, scratch the "meaning".  Let's go with "flow".  There's a dynamic quality to the images that invokes motion, while at the same time showing a stationary flower...  a visual contradiction.  And since the mind does not like contradictions, it creates a narrative.  The tune is there, the viewer supplies the words.  And that, I think, is the true genius - we don't see what Mishele sees, but Mishele opens a door for us to see our own version.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2012)

SM, is your migraine from all that wine you've been drinking lately?


----------



## TGordon (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol bitter.....I wont tell Ernuis....lol


----------



## sm4him (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> SM, is your migraine from all that wine you've been drinking lately?



No, I think it's because I STOPPED. :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats is SOOC.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 18, 2012)

TGordon said:


> Lol bitter.....I wont tell Ernuis....lol



I'm not going to hit "like" on your post....even if it makes me "uncool".


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2012)

pgriz said:


> True, that.  SM, I think you've got it.  I really like Mishele's work because it makes you see beyond the flower - there is an atmosphere, a vagueness that allows the viewer to inject themselves into the image and project intent and meaning...   Actually, scratch the "meaning".  Let's go with "flow".  There's a dynamic quality to the images that invokes motion, while at the same time showing a stationary flower...  a visual contradiction.  And since the mind does not like contradictions, it creates a narrative.  The tune is there, the viewer supplies the words.  And that, I think, is the true genius - we don't see what Mishele sees, but Mishele opens a door for us to see our own version.



Wow.....I'm going to ask you to write my next artist statement.....LOL I love this!! I think I'm going to look at my own work differently after this statement!!
Again thank you!!!:hug::


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 18, 2012)

I have an idea...not how she does it, but one that was inspired for me to try out on some flowers.  No idea how it'll turn out, but if it's decent, I'll share the photo's, not the secret.  muahahah.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 18, 2012)

Mishele, you are welcome.  But you see, there is a common thread here.  Look at David's (Bitter) work with abstracts.   There are patterns and justapositions that break away from easy pigeon-holing, and make you stop and actually look.  He's done the hard work of recognizing the visual opportunity and capturing it.  We get to play with it.  Look at the images that Invisible has shown us - abandoned remnants of prior lives, or images that invoke a place and a time.  Again, he sets up a stage for us, and we supply the actors.  The play is on.  You give us images of flowers, but in a way that again makes us supply the missing pieces.  Actually, they are not "missing" per se... but their ambiguity allows multiple interpretations.  Look at some of Lew (The Traveller)' street photos - again, there are visual elements with ambiguous aspects, which allow us to enter the images and construct our own interpretations.  

To me, that is the genius of image-making:  you create a stage for the viewer to feel welcome on, and for them to do their own dance.


----------



## invisible (Jun 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> CowgirlMama said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I don't know how you did the motion effect. Can you explain? I'd love to try it!
> ...


If you ask mishele nicely, she will give some of her secrets away. I'm going to betray her trust in me: there is indeed some farting involved.


----------



## invisible (Jun 18, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Mishele, you are welcome.  But you see, there is a common thread here.  Look at David's (Bitter) work with abstracts.   There are patterns and justapositions that break away from easy pigeon-holing, and make you stop and actually look.  He's done the hard work of recognizing the visual opportunity and capturing it.  We get to play with it.  Look at the images that Invisible has shown us - abandoned remnants of prior lives, or images that invoke a place and a time.  Again, he sets up a stage for us, and we supply the actors.  The play is on.  You give us images of flowers, but in a way that again makes us supply the missing pieces.  Actually, they are not "missing" per se... but their ambiguity allows multiple interpretations.  Look at some of Lew (The Traveller)' street photos - again, there are visual elements with ambiguous aspects, which allow us to enter the images and construct our own interpretations.
> 
> To me, that is the genius of image-making:  you create a stage for the viewer to feel welcome on, and for them to do their own dance.


Yup, I'm definitely going to ask you to introduce my books, my gallery shows, and even my live recordings


----------



## pgriz (Jun 19, 2012)

Heh, Federico, I'm sure we could work something out.  But if it involves coming to Winnipeg in mid-winter, the fee is doubled.


----------



## mishele (Jun 19, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Heh, Federico, I'm sure we could work something out.  But if it involves coming to Winnipeg in mid-winter, the fee is doubled.



Amen to that!! After looking at his shots I'm pretty sure I will never go to Canada in the winter!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

invisible said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > CowgirlMama said:
> ...



Ahh... that nice HAZY atmosphere!!!! Interesting!! lol!


----------



## mishele (Jun 19, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


LOL I should of known better!! You just can't trust anyone!!


----------



## zwoof (Jun 19, 2012)

Taped it to the car door and shot it while rolling down the street?


----------



## mishele (Jun 19, 2012)

zwoof said:


> Taped it to the car door and shot it while rolling down the street?



Wow, how'd you guess!!


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I just Googled "How does Mish do it" but dammit--no hits.


----------



## invisible (Jun 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, Federico, I'm sure we could work something out.  But if it involves coming to Winnipeg in mid-winter, the fee is doubled.
> ...


Come on, guys... I'm originally from a place where snow and cold are just the stuff of movies. If I can thrive here, anyone can


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL....


----------



## mishele (Jun 19, 2012)

You're a freak of nature!!


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

So true..so true...lol


----------



## camz (Jun 19, 2012)

Mishele mishele....tsk tsk tsk....how in the world did you manage to get a guy like me interested in flowers??!

...wow!


----------



## Frequency (Jun 20, 2012)

If you reveal the way it was captured, the charm is lost; so let us enjoy it without any intellection


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I have an idea...not how she does it, but one that was inspired for me to try out on some flowers. No idea how it'll turn out, but if it's decent, I'll share the photo's, not the secret. muahahah.




Well..........???


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

I cannot tell you the ridiculous things I've done to try to achieve something like this. The mystery is very much a part of the appeal


----------

